# C.Affinis



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Does Cryptocoryne Affinis have another name it is classified as? I can't seem to find this plant available.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It used to be known as C. hartelliana a long time ago, but that name is long gone. The variety that is available these days does not seem to be as easy to grow as the one that was available back in the '50's and 60's. C. affinis is a hard water crypt that seems to thrive on neglect. Put it in a dimly lit tank with plain gravel, hard water, and a goldfish or two, and it should do fine It is the kind of plant that I used to see thriving in a tank in a Chinese laundry where they never changed the water, put in food once in a while and otherwise ignored it.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

> C. affinis is a hard water crypt that seems to thrive on neglect. Put it in a dimly lit tank with plain gravel, hard water, and a goldfish or two, and it should do fine


Paul has a point here - it wouldn't hurt to add some loam/clay and a bit of dolomite though... 
A well oxygenated substrate seems to be preferable, especially during the establishment phase.



> The variety that is available these days does not seem to be as easy to grow as the one that was available back in the '50's and 60's.


I'm not positive that it's really the varieties rather than other factors like changed aquarium conditions or even the "good ol' days" syndrome...  

BTW, I'm trying to obtain old aquarium strains as well as newer collections with locality data of this nice crypt since there is a risk we'll loose this diversity with the current predominance of high-tech planted aquaria and loss of the old generation of hobbyists.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Plantfan! 



> I can't seem to find this plant available.


C. affinis is rarely commercially available since it is fairly prone to melting while waiting for buyers at the LFSs (wendtii & Co. are much more foregiving). You'll need to get runners from other hobbyists - that's the way it has been spread for a century or so...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I remember seeing the old variety of C. affinis when I was a kid and it was the only variety of crypt available. It had intense coloration with dark blue-green leaves with red-purple undersides. The plant in my picture is the present variety with its much less intensely colored undersides.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I have some strain of affinis in one of my low-light shrimp tank, with quite soft water and slight acid condition, it is going quite well (better thar high ligt conditions).


----------

